#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] [轉]小狗最後的眼神——看到這些，你心痛了嗎？（非常血腥，慎入）

## wingwolf

請大家一定做好心理準備了再往下拉


























小狗最後的眼神——















小狗的眼神告訴我：（是哀怨），爲什麽生活在一個沒有法律保護的國度，爲什麽生活在一個人人自危的國度，人們爲了生活，付出了很多很多，沒能力也沒心思顧及我們的死活！（是無助），人們啊，以前我們是朋友，地球上的生物已經被你們吃得差不多了，現在吃光了我們，到以後還能吃什麽/？。（是悲傷），人啊，做事情得講良心。在遠古的時候，在野獸出沒的時候，是誰第一個給你們報警，並且第一個奮不顧身地沖在最前面？到你外出打工，帶著一身的疲憊和空空的行囊，回到家鄉，是誰第一個出門迎接你？還是那樣一如既往地歡迎你？當你投資失敗，當你的心上人離你而去，是誰不會背叛你？永遠地衷於你? 

From：
http://bbs.goodmood.com.cn/showtopic...opicid=1950201

===============================================
 :Crying or Very sad:   :jcdragon-cry:   :wuf_e_cry:   :wuffer_bawl:   :lupe_cry:  

太慘了……
那些狗狗得罪過誰了？
人類雞鴨魚豬不夠吃，魚翅海參還嫌大衆，鳄魚蜥蜴都能上餐桌，狼蛇虎鷹竟能下肚
現在居然還吃“人類最好的朋友”了！……

這裏面的應該大多都是寵物狗……
那些流浪者的歸宿…………

----------


## cwyj

:wuffer_bawl:  那些狗很可憐呀  :jcdragon-QQ:  
 :jcdragon-pray:  希望牠們早日逃脫
最好把這些人都咬死  :wuffer_bloody:  
已經吃了狗肉的最好全部食物中毒 

連狗也不放過
還要把同伴的屍體放在牠們面前
作出恐嚇
 :wuffer_pissed:   :lupe_snarly:  


不過我也很矛盾
其他生物也是動物
例如豬呀牛呀
但我們吃牠們時卻不會覺得內疚   :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 許狼中將

又讓中將想起納粹的種族大屠殺！
或許照片中和納粹種族大屠殺並沒有太多的關聯，但中將還是會想起！
這些照片之中最讓人印象深刻的應是…
那一隻被剝皮的狗！
〝人〞究竟有甚麼樣的權利剝奪其他生物的人權！
〝人〞就憑一個管子多幾根的腦袋嗎？
中將不能夠不承認自己是人類的後代！
但中將以身為一個人類感到可恥！

----------


## Silver．Tain

心痛呀...  :jcdragon-cry:  

話說後面幾張實在是變的很噁心說

有點不瞭那些人到底在做什麼?

難道人為了錢什麼都願意做嗎?......太噁心了

不知道該用哪個形容詞來說......

狼狼我只能替那些狗狗禱告希望他們以後投胎能找到更好的地方生活

----------


## 信犬

> 不過我也很矛盾 
> 其他生物也是動物 
> 例如豬呀牛呀 
> 但我們吃牠們時卻不會覺得內疚


好棒的問題
雖然我不是樓主
但請容我從這個著眼點下手

大家都曉得狼是吃肉維持生命的
人類是雜食性動物
吃肉又吃菜

吃?
當然是為了補充營養
為了生存

狼吃肉
亦是如此
不過他們只有在饑餓的時候才殺生
對!就是為了存活下去嘛

吃豬肉 雞肉 牛肉 羊肉等等的啦
應該是吃習慣了
所以不會有內疚感

不然你也可以看看屠夫殺動物們的樣子
其實跟這個差不多(應該是要賣皮吧)
也是很血腥

殺生
當然是要賺錢
沒錢
你要怎麼活在人類的社會中
用搶的嗎?
別傻了

我現在不是替那些人辯解
殺狗狗?
很可憐沒錯
殺雞呀 殺羊呀
好像沒什麼人會感到心疼
很矛盾的問題

當然不是所有人都是壞人
只是壞人在總人數中佔了蠻大的比例ˊˋ"

----------


## 小劍

在下總覺得人類再吃的方面，
領域實在是太廣了，幾乎什麼都吃，
但是像這樣子在其他的狗的面前宰殺狗，
真的是太殘忍了，
也許每條生命都有結束的一天，
但是在結束前，先看到自己的同伴一一的在自己眼前離開，
不只會感到難過，各為自己的未來感到害怕，
真是太殘忍了！

----------


## tsuki.白

請允許我也跟著信犬插上兩句
殺雞殺豬 我們之所以沒什麽感覺
是因爲牠們跟我們的感情羈絆並不深
家禽家畜們或許一天到晚只會吃喝睡覺
但是狗
長久以來一直忠誠於人類 
從不背叛自己的主人
相比起牛羊 
大多數人會覺得狗比較重要
狗在他們心中的地位會比較高

我可以説我也是其中一員
狗兒明明是那麽信任人類
直到自己快上死刑台還用無邪的眼光望過來
所以 看到人類無情地屠殺狗讓我萬分憎惡

最後一張圖裡的錢
真恨不得燒去祭那些狗兒的在天之靈

----------


## J.C.

關於吃其他動物可以 吃狗就殘忍的討論 在其他主題中有討論過 
我的觀點是 人的心本來就是偏的 對待的生命本來就有輕重之分 
狗狗是人類的朋友.幫手.玩伴等等 自然人對狗比對其他牲畜容易有感情 
相信今天你養了豬還是牛還是雞做寵物之後 以後對待這些動物的態度也會不同 
如果生命的價值都是一樣的 
那麼吃人也等於像吃家畜一樣對不對? 

我很少會想看這種屠殺虐待動物的資料 
因為每看一次就心痛一次 
然而就算在大陸的上海 這個似乎是全大陸上相當進步的都市 
我還是可以隨處見到掛著賣狗肉招牌的餐廳 
所以阻止這種的行為的唯一有效辦法 
似乎只有立法禁止並嚴加管理處罰 

畢竟 人類能吃的東西真的太多了 
烹調的做法也千變萬化 即使是普通的食材也有辦法變的很美味 
那麼何必要吃那些在人類的生活中 作為最忠心的夥伴的肉呢?

----------


## wingwolf

要人不吃肉太難了
畢竟人類是雜食動物

但我希望人類只吃雞鴨魚豬之類
因爲這些動物在千萬年前被人類從自然中掠奪、馴化出來就是爲了吃的
但狗、馬並不是這樣
人類之所以馴化他們並不是爲了食用
而是爲了幫助狩獵或是運輸

他們在千萬年前並不是食物
所以我希望在千萬年後
人類也不要把他們當作食物

----------


## 銀祤

>"<那些狗狗好可憐...
以前小弟我也因為可憐附近的野狗
所以找幾個朋友一起來飼養QQ
最後...也都被抓去安樂死了  :哭:  
想到他們如果是被抓去屠宰場....那....  :jcdragon-QQ:  

阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿!!!
人類太可惡了  :wuf_e_angry:  
還在那邊數鈔票...
氣死人了><"

----------


## 阿翔

其實翔已經沒什麼好說的了…
人類的殘酷…
人類的性格…
人類的行為…
完完全全是對大自然做成不公平。
狼和其他肉食動物殘忍？
狼和其他肉食動物不應該吃人類？
那麼人類就應該殺狼和其他肉食動物？
人類和動物…
本來是應該和平的生活…
但是殘酷而邪惡的人類卻打破了這個和平世界的平衡…
這一種照片翔看多了，
都麻木了，
但是心卻不聽話的為動物流淚。
狗，
是人類的最好朋友…
還是桌上的美味佳肴？

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

:jcdragon-QQ:   :jcdragon-cry:   :jcdragon-pray:   :jcdragon-bite:  
這是牙從頭看到尾的表情...
當我看到被扒皮的狗狗時..都快哭了
那些狗狗...好無助...還有那麼小隻的小狗
拿那些狗的命..就只為了幾張薄薄的紙....
真的沒有東西可以吃了嗎?
又不是到了世界末日....
真想問問那些人
你們是沒心沒肝沒肺外加沒血沒淚是不是?
如果你們再吃狗肉的時候一隻俄了很多天沒吃東西的流浪狗看著你吃
你是不是要丟一塊給他吃?還是直接抓到屠宰場去?
不覺得很諷刺嗎?

----------


## 逍月

我鼻子真有點酸酸的...
他們的眼神是那麼的無辜、純潔，但下一秒就失去生命的光彩...
有人們拿自己的朋友來吃的感覺，而且就算一看就知道他們的宰殺不是用合法、人道的方式...不過是否用人道宰殺已經不重要了...因為那些人已經犯下我心中少數大罪之一！如果可以的話，希望把這種行為列為重大刑責！

當然啥豬、牛的問題很多人討論過...
不過我就是比叫喜歡狗呀...所以...管他的！

----------


## 洛肯

後面好幾張真的非常恐怖
這簡直不是生物會做的事
那些

全是魔鬼

----------


## 狼舞

我原本以爲我已經做好心理準備了，但是還是看得我腿肚子上的筋直抖……
話說我家傍邊就有一座狗肉廠的，知道怎麽殺狗的麽？
裝在袋子裏，估計著腦袋的位置，一棍子下去，沒聲音了……
見了一次之後，做了好久的惡夢……

----------


## 小雪

好可憐....
人類不是常說
狗 是人類最忠實的夥伴嘛
那為什麼要這樣呢
看了心理好難過
到最後看到數鈔票 
還有點生氣
為了錢 把最忠實的夥伴犧牲掉
太可惡了

----------


## 白耳狼

看了馬上愣住！　停了好幾秒，未免太多隻了吧，而且是剝皮完，挖眼睛．．．，看了真的好想吐，一旁還有那麼多狗狗無辜的呆至在那，可
能已知道他們的下場了，那無辜在無辜的眼神一直在那這我們似的，那
眼神又好像在述說著告述著：為什麼要這樣屠殺我們
看了好不忍心，因該是大陸人（人民幣）
真的真的非常想請出他ＸＸＸＸＸ．他ＸＸＸ也一起請（氣氣氣）

----------


## 遠方

這讓我想起皮衣的影片，
一樣讓人覺得痛心跟慘忍，
是什麼原因一定要吃香肉?
是什麼原因一定要穿皮衣?
如果不是非得，
其實就不需要如此行。
說真的別不相信世上真的有報應。

----------


## 步

為什麼有國家吃狗?可能習俗,傳統的關係...

可是,想一想...狗是我們人類的*夥伴*.


眼神的透露,好悲傷!!

這種宰殺的方式,也真是殘忍(血淋淋的

----------


## ALEX

真是令人生氣  :onion_18:  
甚麼都吃那為甚麼不吃人
明明都是生命
為甚麼差這麼多
我現在才知道原來安樂死還不算是最慘的
我都快要看到哭了

他們根本是魔鬼
不可能比魔鬼還可惡
 :onion_21:

----------


## 嗜血的蒼狼

哀...
我只能說 人類真的太自私了  :wuffer_bloody:  
為了自己個人的利益 就要殺那些可憐的狗  :wuf_e_cry:   :wuffer_bawl:  
他們不會想想如果自己是那些狗 當然不會希望自己得命運這麼悲慘
如果他們這麼想 那那些狗呢? 他們會怎麼想?

狼為了填飽肚子 養育下一代而獵補草食動物
 人呢? 就只是為了滿足慾望個人利益而殺死那些狗賺錢

人還真是罪孽深重的.....  :wuffer_devil:

----------


## lan

這些人類太自私了~!為了自己的利益而宰殺無辜!
狗狗這個樣子好可憐喔!~難道它們殺狗都是睜一隻
眼閉一隻眼的媽?難道那些人類沒想過狗狗的心聲媽?
那些狗狗正在說:[不~要~殺~我!!!!~]唉!在多說也
沒用.人類真的很自私.就為了那些利益.而殺了那麼
多個小生命.希望那些小狗狗們以後可以回來報復!
安息吧!     人類也不要那麼自私!~~

      我好像太憤怒了點.....

----------


## tsume

其實屠宰場都是一樣的啦......
不管是殺狗, 殺牛, 殺豬, 殺雞
都是一樣的......

*奪走生命本來就不是件美麗的事*
而貓狗跟人的關係比較親近
眼神也比較有感情
所以感覺特別讓人哀傷......

----------


## 拉魯

看完之後 我的表情都沉悶下來了 
這些狗狗的眼神 透露出極度的恐懼跟害怕
看著看著 我情緒越來越憤怒了 
(因為狗狗的眼神在吶喊 在掙扎 看了真的很痛苦)
怎麼會有人這麼做 (大吼)
狗狗是伙伴 是朋友 (吼)

(沉靜一下....怕在寫下去會大爆炸)

總之...應該先找尋社會的力量看看可不可以使用公信力
制止這種行動 (雖然我覺得這種力量很微弱)

><!最後那張屬錢的畫面 太離譜了

----------


## 阿翔

看來獸們都不太可以接受人類這種行為…
其實細心的想想，
到底為什麼我們會為狗的死這麼傷心，
卻不為豬牛羊的死而傷心？
就是因為我們已經吃豬牛羊吃習慣了。
想想看，
牠們還是很慘的…

----------


## tsume

> 看來獸們都不太可以接受人類這種行為…
> 其實細心的想想，
> 到底為什麼我們會為狗的死這麼傷心，
> 卻不為豬牛羊的死而傷心？
> 就是因為我們已經吃豬牛羊吃習慣了。
> 想想看，
> 牠們還是很慘的…


感想+1

就像我上面回覆的
殘殺生命是件醜陋的事
不過是對甚麼生物都是一樣的
貓,狗,豬,牛,羊,雞,甚至樹木花草
凡是被摧殘或殘害致死
都是件悲傷的事

----------

